# chorlton, manchester



## Kidda (Jan 21, 2008)

It's almost moving time again, and as ive lived in near on all the places in south manchester apart from this one i thought i might give chorlton a go 

anyone lived/living there?

whats it like? any recommendations?

i want to be a high flying tree planting lesbian and chorlton seems to cater for my needs in gaining that, i may even take up wine tasting  

ooh la la


----------



## susie12 (Jan 21, 2008)

Chorlton's good.  There is a big park and the best organic shop in Manchester, Unicorn on Beech Rd.  the whole Beech Rd area is pleasant, it has a little green and some lovely pubs, The Beech and The Jockey.  It has a villagey feel.


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2008)

I lived there for the best part of 20 years. It's expensive, scuzzy, violent, cliquey and quite good really.


----------



## oryx (Jan 21, 2008)

My brother & sis-in-law live there and I've visited it a lot on & off over the last ten years. 

I think it's pretty nice - it seems to be gentrifying and has quite a lot of new-ish bars, restaurants & delis, but somehow manages to escape the dreadful snobby feel that some gentrified areas of London acquire. It seems too down to earth. 

I would agree with susie 12 that Beech Road is nice, but I suspect it's got very expensive, as is par for the course with a lot of areas full of nice Victorian terraces. 

My lot are a bit further north up Barlow Moor Rd., which stilll seems nice. They're very happy in Chorlton.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2008)

Ginger south mancs-irish. Paul Scholes types.


----------



## peterpeter (Jan 21, 2008)

*...and i say p'taaytow*




			
				Kidda said:
			
		

> i want to be a high flying tree planting lesbian and chorlton seems to cater for my needs in gaining that, i may even take up wine tasting
> 
> ooh la la


 

You should definitely check out the Unicorn - my mate works there. He's a high-flying lesbian. They do amazing beansprouts and look out for a dang-fangled green roof to be built on top when they expand (this year?) pioneered by none other than the green roof maestro: Dusty Gedge. Oh yes. That's a real name.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2008)

so the consensus is a good one then?

im paying £575 (between two) at the moment but will be looking for a 4 bed with a garden we can plant stuff and potter about in.

is it too much to hope we can get somewhere cheaper than we are now or will we be paying the same/more?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2008)

Probably more. 

I would say you will fit in pretty well there. Not cheap though.

IMO.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2008)

im sick of living in shit holes and places where i dont feel that safe but need to stay in south manc (for at least another year)

i have a really nice place now, but in an area i want to get shot of. 
so i dont mind paying a little bit more, but not that much.

If chorlton does turn out to be too expensive and the lesbians say we're not cool enough, where else is nice, friendly and away from shed loads of students?

my mate recommended stretford, but thats probably because it'll make going to the pub easier for her.


----------



## moose (Jan 22, 2008)

Chorlton will almost certainly cost you more, and there aren't that many houses available, particularly of the size you want. Beware of agents who say somewhere is 'Chorlton borders'. It's probably Moss side 

If Chorlton turns out too dear, parts of Whalley Range are quite nice again now, particularly just off Upper Chorlton Road, and a bit cheaper.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 23, 2008)

Unicorn is on Albany Road/Barlow Moor Road, not Beech Road. It is fantastic, massive bags of muesli.

Good pubs... The Beech is the best, The Spread Eagle is good (Holts) and the Sedge Lynn is good if you like Wetherspoons. The Jockey is a shit hole full of twats I'm afraid (presesnt company excepted, of course).

The best curry house by far is Coriander, opposite the cemetery on Barlow Moor Road. Asian Fusion is good too, and Azad Manzil used to have a good reputation but it's been years since I've been. Try the Princess of Hearts if you want to experience the worst service known to mankind. I didn't get as far as ordering food. 

House prices are scary, and as already mentioned, what estate agents call Chorlton bears little relation to where Chorlton really is.

It's nice.


----------



## moose (Jan 23, 2008)

Unicorn's up its own arse. Recently the stock levels have been really poor, and the veg puny and manky. Last week it was like a Cold War Soviet Grocery Shopping theme park. 

You can buy almost everything better from the Asian veg shop across the road, Barbakan, and the health food shop on Beech Road.


----------



## oryx (Jan 24, 2008)

moose said:
			
		

> Unicorn's up its own arse.



My sister in law once asked if they had honey in there, and got told (off) in no uncertain terms that they were a vegan shop.

Being a far from unassertive character she replied 'Alright, alright, I could understand it if I'd asked for a pound of lard.....'


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 4, 2008)

I live in Chorlton in a two-bed flat and it costs us £620 a month.  Most places this size were asking £650, so I think you'll be paying a lot more than you hoped, kidda.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 4, 2008)

i might buy a big tent and become a drifter then 

we're going to have a mooch around soon and check out some places/prices

in the mean time if anyone fancys buying me a house, it'll be much appreciated


----------



## Mallard (Feb 4, 2008)

King bee records and Kansas chicken when i was there. Ridiculously expensive now but a good place to live (i visit about 3 times a year and could live there).


----------



## Mallard (Feb 4, 2008)

Fez909 said:


> I live in Chorlton in a two-bed flat and it costs us £620 a month.  Most places this size were asking £650, so I think you'll be paying a lot more than you hoped, kidda.


----------



## northernhord (Feb 5, 2008)

Kidda said:


> It's almost moving time again, and as ive lived in near on all the places in south manchester apart from this one i thought i might give chorlton a go
> 
> anyone lived/living there?
> 
> ...



I lived on York Road for a while, a lot more chilled out than Salford where i come from


----------



## chilango (Feb 5, 2008)

Is the Polish bakery still there?

Used to get free bread from the nice ladies in there.


----------



## moose (Feb 5, 2008)

Barbakan - oh yes.


----------



## harticus (Feb 24, 2008)

moose said:


> Barbakan - oh yes.




Barbakan do wicked continental sausages on buns and with fried potatoes  outside on a weekend, they're well tasty.

Chorlton's a nice place, too expensive for me to live there, I've just bought a big house in Old Trafford, only a spitting distance away from Chorlton and loads cheaper.

Mind you I did here gunshots on Saturday night!!!!


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 24, 2008)

I met a German girl in Chorlton Irish Club late one Sunday night. After she'd invited us all back to hers and demonstrated her talents mixing nosebleed techno, I stayed for the night. I only noticed the strange symbols on her walls when the  light crept into her bedroom the next morning. She's was the only Satanist I ever slept with.

Not sure if that recommends the place or not....


----------



## moose (Feb 24, 2008)

Chorlton Irish Club is well know as the Door To The Other Side. 
Strange things happen after a night there


----------



## JTG (Feb 24, 2008)

Kidda, we must go to Chorlton Irish Club next time I'm up. Sounds like my kind of place


----------



## soulman (Feb 25, 2008)

Chorlton Cum Hardy


----------



## Kidda (Feb 25, 2008)

JTG said:


> Kidda, we must go to Chorlton Irish Club next time I'm up. Sounds like my kind of place





deal

two stabbings, two shootings (one fatal) and a rape, all in the streets around by me in the past few weeks have cemented the fact that im getting out of here.

fingers crossed we can find somewhere nice over that end.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 25, 2008)

Yelkcub said:


> I met a German girl in Chorlton Irish Club late one Sunday night. After she'd invited us all back to hers and demonstrated her talents mixing nosebleed techno, I stayed for the night. I only noticed the strange symbols on her walls when the  light crept into her bedroom the next morning. She's was the only Satanist I ever slept with.
> 
> Not sure if that recommends the place or not....





moose said:


> Chorlton Irish Club is well know as the Door To The Other Side.
> Strange things happen after a night there





JTG said:


> Kidda, we must go to Chorlton Irish Club next time I'm up. Sounds like my kind of place



I had thought that Chorlton Irish Club had closed years ago. Either that or it had gone downhill because it now closed earlier because of noise complaints from local residents. I went there myself quite a few times maybe four or five years back, and had some wicked nights there - the doorstaff seemed to have an 'anything goes' policy.

I also met a Satanist in Chorlton, only this one was South African. She was pretty damn sexy, but quite clearly a headcase.


----------



## oryx (Feb 25, 2008)

My sis in law had her 40th at the Irish Club. Decent place but they had some sound system whereby the music cut out if it went over a certain decibel level.  

This REALLY pissed off the DJ. 

Never been on a normal night, sounds, ahem, interesting!


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 25, 2008)

Where's good to go now in Chorlton then? I'm nearer West Dids but am getting bored of it and think Chorlton might be a better night out.......
Thank yew


----------



## Nikkormat (Feb 25, 2008)

deleted 'cos I've just repeated what I said earlier in the thread  

memory going.


----------



## pk (Feb 26, 2008)

I lived there for a while on Nicolas Road, nice town, short hop from Manc town centre and some decent pubs.

Felt safe there, plenty of parks nearby, what's not to like?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 26, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I had thought that Chorlton Irish Club had closed years ago. Either that or it had gone downhill because it now closed earlier because of noise complaints from local residents. I went there myself quite a few times maybe four or five years back, and had some wicked nights there - the doorstaff seemed to have an 'anything goes' policy.
> 
> I also met a Satanist in Chorlton, only this one was South African. She was pretty damn sexy, but quite clearly a headcase.




My experience at the Irish club must be at least 5 years ago, maybe more, so it could be very different/closed now I guess.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 26, 2008)

pk said:


> I lived there for a while on Nicolas Road, nice town, short hop from Manc town centre and some decent pubs.
> 
> Felt safe there, plenty of parks nearby, what's not to like?



thats my thinking too


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 26, 2008)

Kidda said:


> thats my thinking too



Where'd ya live right now?

Have lived round a lot of South Manchester myself - I'm currently around the Moss Lane West/Upper Chorlton Rd area.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 26, 2008)

oryx said:


> My sister in law once asked if they had honey in there, and got told (off) in no uncertain terms that they were a vegan shop.


I made that mistake as well.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 26, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Where'd ya live right now?
> 
> Have lived round a lot of South Manchester myself - I'm currently around the Moss Lane West/Upper Chorlton Rd area.



im in fallowfield/withington border area at the moment

ive lived in longsight, fallowfield before, west didsbury, withington and now here.

Far too much drama round this end at the moment for my liking.


----------



## Aphex (Feb 26, 2008)

pk said:


> I lived there for a while on Nicolas Road, nice town, short hop from Manc town centre and some decent pubs.
> 
> Felt safe there, plenty of parks nearby, what's not to like?



I used to live on Nicolas road too! I lived there about 3 years ago.

I've also lived on Ivy green road, Brantingham road and Albany road. 

I loved my time in Manchester but it all got a bit much. I honestly think Chorlton has gone down hill over the past few years too. It just dosn't have the same feel to it anymore. 

I do miss summer nights sat on the green with a few pints though.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 26, 2008)

Meh, I wouldn't want to live in Chorlton - too white and middle-class for my liking. 

Who needs organic fruit and veg places and poncy bars, when you got Hulme Market and The Junction pub?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 26, 2008)

Kidda said:


> im in fallowfield/withington border area at the moment
> 
> ive lived in longsight, fallowfield before, west didsbury, withington and now here.
> 
> Far too much drama round this end at the moment for my liking.



I've lived in all those places plus Whalley Range. I'd kill to have my student days again


----------



## Kidda (Feb 26, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Meh, I wouldn't want to live in Chorlton - too white and middle-class for my liking.
> 
> Who needs organic fruit and veg places and poncy bars, when you got Hulme Market and The Junction pub?



i just want somewhere i feel safe.


----------



## pk (Feb 26, 2008)

Aphex said:


> I used to live on Nicolas road too! I lived there about 3 years ago.



I was there 10 years ago - when Moss Side was still Moss Side and not a Barratt Homes project!

I do remember the nice pub on the green though, with fond memories... the Plough and Harrow wasn't it?


----------



## moose (Feb 27, 2008)

Horse and Jockey.


----------



## pk (Feb 27, 2008)

That be the one, aye.

Been pished in there a few times. And the Lloyd pub for the pool table.


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 28, 2008)

I went to Chorlton once and was quite impressed, I suppose if I had to live in Manchester I'd live there or Didsbury. Coming from just outside Manc I had previously tended to view everything inside the M60 as a big scary monolithical place so Chorlton was a bit surprising (cos it was trendy and rather middle class). Manchester vaires unbelieveably. I have two mates in Moss Side, 10 min from each other but the difference in their streets is astonishing. One's nice, the other's just not safe.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 28, 2008)

i was working just down the road from chorlton today
twas lovely

the difference in how the streets felt and the calm atmosphere was a nice change


----------



## Aphex (Feb 29, 2008)

Kidda said:


> i was working just down the road from chorlton today
> twas lovely
> 
> the difference in how the streets felt and the calm atmosphere was a nice change



Ahh but once the sun sets on Chorlton it can turn into one flew over the cuckoo's nest pretty quickly. Especially around the four banks.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 29, 2008)

im kind of use to that, do they kick off and shoot each other? thats the important part


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 29, 2008)

Kidda said:


> i was working just down the road from chorlton today
> twas lovely
> 
> the difference in how the streets felt and the calm atmosphere was a nice change



I took a rare visit to Chorlton today. The village is nice but there's _something_ I don't like about Chorlton that I can't quite put my finger on - there's probably some form of inverted snobbery in it admittedly. 

Living Hulme/Moss Side way, one thing I couldn't fail to notice is how hideously white it is - the only non-white person I saw was the security guy in Morrisons.



Aphex said:


> Ahh but once the sun sets on Chorlton it can turn into one flew over the cuckoo's nest pretty quickly. Especially around the four banks.





Kidda said:


> im kind of use to that, do they kick off and shoot each other? thats the important part



I feel safer here than I do most places I've lived in South Manchester. People get shot round here sure but as far as I can tell they're targeted rather than random happenings - I don't associate the area with muggings, break-ins, street violence and other random acts of crime etc.


----------



## JTG (Feb 29, 2008)

'hideously white' is an utterly offensive term to use.

I grew up on an estate that some people might call 'hideously white'. Like it was our fault that we weren't ethnic or vibrant enough to be considered of interest.


----------



## oryx (Mar 1, 2008)

JTG said:


> 'hideously white' is an utterly offensive term to use.
> 
> I grew up on an estate that some people might call 'hideously white'. Like it was our fault that we weren't ethnic or vibrant enough to be considered of interest.



I agree. I believe it was originally coined by Greg Dyke and from what I know of him he sounds a decent guy, apart from this utterly offensive, early 80s PC type comment.

If the reverse was applied......well, I don't really need to say. I know he was talking about the BBC and not inner cities. 

BTW I have never seen Chorlton as a particularly white area - seems as ethnically diverse as many British urban areas.


----------



## JTG (Mar 1, 2008)

'I went to St Pauls and I couldn't help noticing it was hideously black. The only white face I saw was the council road sweeper'


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 1, 2008)

JTG said:


> 'hideously white' is an utterly offensive term to use.
> 
> I grew up on an estate that some people might call 'hideously white'. Like it was our fault that we weren't ethnic or vibrant enough to be considered of interest.





oryx said:


> I agree. I believe it was originally coined by Greg Dyke and from what I know of him he sounds a decent guy, apart from this utterly offensive, early 80s PC type comment.
> 
> If the reverse was applied......well, I don't really need to say. I know he was talking about the BBC and not inner cities.
> 
> BTW I have never seen Chorlton as a particularly white area - seems as ethnically diverse as many British urban areas.



I'm well aware of the origins of the term. And having just today traveled from Moss Side via Whalley Range (two areas of the city where non-Whites make up the majority) to Chorlton and the main thing that struck me being how hideously white it is, I stand by my stance that it is infact "hideously white".

Who is the term supposedly offensive towards btw?


----------



## JTG (Mar 1, 2008)

"hideous"

"white"

The clue is in the words


----------



## Kidda (Mar 1, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I'm well aware of the origins of the term. And having just today traveled from Moss Side via Whalley Range (two areas of the city where non-Whites make up the majority) to Chorlton and the main thing that struck me being how hideously white it is, I stand by my stance that it is infact "hideously white".
> 
> Who is the term supposedly offensive towards btw?



so if everyone in chorlton was black it would be ok?


----------



## Nikkormat (Mar 1, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> And having just today traveled from Moss Side via Whalley Range (two areas of the city where non-Whites make up the majority) to Chorlton and the main thing that struck me being how hideously white it is, I stand by my stance that it is infact "hideously white".



When travelling in the other direction, does it strike you how hideously black these areas are?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 1, 2008)

Kidda said:


> i just want somewhere i feel safe.



My friend has lived there for a number of years, and she says she feels safe. Her house was broken into once but then that can happen anyway - I have no idea whether break ins are common there. 

She loves the bars too. Frankly I couldnt' stand them when I went to visit her, but that says more about how I feel about bars really!


----------



## moose (Mar 1, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I'm well aware of the origins of the term. And having just today traveled from Moss Side via Whalley Range (two areas of the city where non-Whites make up the majority) to Chorlton and the main thing that struck me being how hideously white it is, I stand by my stance that it is infact "hideously white".



What's hideous about it? (incidentally, the 'majority' you are talking about is only just a majority)


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 2, 2008)

Nikkormat said:


> When travelling in the other direction, does it strike you how hideously black these areas are?



Though I potter about much of South Manchester, yesterday was the first time I'd been in years and so I can only speak for this one occasion. Hence I can't talk about what I 'do' experience, rather what I 'did' experience.

An on this occasion I travelled from and through areas which reflects the racial/cultural make-up found within most British cities into one that was homogeneously white.

Once back in Hulme/Moss side I popped into the local supermarket to pick up a few things - there were white British, (Eastern) Europeans, Afro-Caribbeans, Asian, Chinese. Conversely the only non-white person I noticed in Chorlton had been the security guy working at the supermarket I had been to there (Morrisons).



Kidda said:


> so if everyone in chorlton was black it would be ok?



For me it's not a white/black 'issue' - the absence of black people didn't strike me so much as the visible absence of the race/cultures found in the neighbouring areas.



JTG said:


> "hideous"
> 
> "white"
> 
> The clue is in the words



I make no apologies if my phrasing is offensive to those whites who pay a premium to live in a 'white ghetto' where/because they're much less likely to have some black guy (or a Turkish guy or whatever) living next door to them.



moose said:


> What's hideous about it? (incidentally, the 'majority' you are talking about is only just a majority)



How visibly unreflective it was of the racial/cultural make-up of the population which is usually found in urban living (that which _is_ found in the neighbouring areas).


----------



## JTG (Mar 2, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I make no apologies if my phrasing is offensive to those whites who pay a premium to live in a 'white ghetto' where/because they're much less likely to have some black guy (or a Turkish guy or whatever) living next door to them.



This really is offensive. You're effectively implying that people who live in Chorlton do so because they are racists who don't want to live in the same area as non-whites. What a load of complete and total moronic wank.

As I said, I grew up on a council estate in a major British city which was almost completely white. People weren't 'paying a premium' to avoid black people, it was simply that there were very few black people there. The non-white population of Britain is less than 10%, this is what most of Britain looks like. The vast majority of immigrants have historically headed for the inner cities because that is where the work is, where the housing is cheapest and where they can live alongside people from their own background. It is nothing to do with people in Chorlton or elsewhere deliberately trying to avoid them.

You'd probably say the people in the place I grew up were 'hideously white'. The people in the place I live now aren't, I live alongside ethnic Somalis, Jamaicans, Poles, Bulgarians etc etc etc I don't have a self congratulatory wank to myself over living somewhere multicultural because that would make me a complete tit. I don't look down my nose at people just because they happen to live somewhere whiter than your own multiracial paradise. It's snobbery, it's judgmental crap and it's the sort of attitude that turns people off progressive politics because it excludes the vast majorities of towns and city suburbs in the country.

Wake up to yourself ffs


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 2, 2008)

JTG said:


> This really is offensive. You're effectively implying that people who live in Chorlton do so because they are racists who don't want to live in the same area as non-whites. What a load of complete and total moronic wank.



Not all of them. Not a majority of them either. But no doubt some of them.

I wouldn't dream of saying _all_ the white people who live in Chorlton are (casual) racists - for example I know a lass lives there who spent her gap year in Thailand, ventures into Rusholme for a curry once in a while, and even has black friends that she scores weed from and goes to dub nights with.





JTG said:


> As I said, I grew up on a council estate in a major British city which was almost completely white. People weren't 'paying a premium' to avoid black people, it was simply that there were very few black people there. The non-white population of Britain is less than 10%, this is what most of Britain looks like. The vast majority of immigrants have historically headed for the inner cities because that is where the work is, where the housing is cheapest and where they can live alongside people from their own background. It is nothing to do with people in Chorlton or elsewhere deliberately trying to avoid them.
> 
> You'd probably say the people in the place I grew up were 'hideously white'. The people in the place I live now aren't, I live alongside ethnic Somalis, Jamaicans, Poles, Bulgarians etc etc etc I don't have a self congratulatory wank to myself over living somewhere multicultural because that would make me a complete tit. I don't look down my nose at people just because they happen to live somewhere whiter than your own multiracial paradise. It's snobbery, it's judgmental crap and it's the sort of attitude that turns people off progressive politics because it excludes the vast majorities of towns and city suburbs in the country.
> 
> Wake up to yourself ffs



I grew up in an area that could be described as 'hideously white' - even now the only non-White people I can think of on the street where my mum still lives are the family who lived there when I was a kid. But it while not far from rural and/or affluent, it isn't/wasn't the kind of place I'd expect to see many non-White faces. Whereas the city and the surrounding areas are.

Regardless I take your points on board.


----------



## Nikkormat (Mar 2, 2008)

I suspect you have come away with a distorted view of Chorlton. It is certainly not as racially diverse as Hulme, granted, but it is by no means a "white ghetto". There is a considerable Asian population, as well as Polish (dating back to the 1940s), and Afro Caribbean. Chorlton-ville is not the whole of Chorlton. 

As for "whites who pay a premium to live in a 'white ghetto'," I'm sure that reflects the Mersey Bank and Nell Lane estates well


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2008)

JTG said:


> This really is offensive. You're effectively implying that people who live in Chorlton do so because they are racists who don't want to live in the same area as non-whites. What a load of complete and total moronic wank.
> 
> As I said, I grew up on a council estate in a major British city which was almost completely white. People weren't 'paying a premium' to avoid black people, it was simply that there were very few black people there. The non-white population of Britain is less than 10%, this is what most of Britain looks like. The vast majority of immigrants have historically headed for the inner cities because that is where the work is, where the housing is cheapest and where they can live alongside people from their own background. It is nothing to do with people in Chorlton or elsewhere deliberately trying to avoid them.
> 
> ...



Excellent post there.


----------



## moose (Mar 3, 2008)

I blame those snobby non-white people who don't want to end up in Chorlton living next door to Irish, Ukrainian and Polish people.


----------



## Kidda (Mar 3, 2008)

it's got nothing to do with race as to why i want to move to chorlton, im going for the lesbians


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 28, 2008)

Kidda said:


> it's got nothing to do with race as to why i want to move to chorlton, im going for the lesbians



Are you there yet? Chorlton, not Lesbia I mean...


----------



## Kidda (Mar 28, 2008)

no few more months. we're going to start looking at the start of april.

my current contract finishes end of june.


----------



## aqua (Mar 28, 2008)

*fluffs up chorltons lesbians for kiddas arrival*


----------



## moose (Mar 28, 2008)

IME they don't need much fluffing


----------



## Kidda (Mar 28, 2008)

*prepares chorlton for aquas future visits*


----------



## aqua (Mar 28, 2008)

moose said:


> IME they don't need much fluffing


they'll need it when kidda arrives  



Kidda said:


> *prepares chorlton for aquas future visits*


marvellous


----------



## kenny g (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking at the South Manchester Reporter I always get the impression that Chorlton is the home of random acts of extremely violent muggings / car jackings. It has been the place that crims go to for rich pickings so i am not sure how safe it really is. 

The natives are friendly over in Chorlton, people seem happy enough to get into random conversations and although some are stuck up they are generally trying not to be. 

The shops are a rip off though and I can't see any point for paying a 30% mark up for food I can get in any decent Rusholme shop. 

 It does have a different vibe to it though. Going to the head over heels soft play ground kiddies place this week it was not mono cultural at all but it was certainly more white than not. I suppose if you were white and wanted a multi-cultural experience where you were in the majority it would probably be ideal, alongside attentive east european food serving staff.

Chorlton water park is the most over rated shite hole I have been to in terms of Manchester parks. Recommended by Chorltonites a plenty but pretty much a waste of time unless you enjoy goose shit.  For  kids it's  a pretty unfriendly place with parents sitting watching their kids from afar go on the medeocre "adventure playground" . For the best park go to Wythenshawe which is a hidden gem, populated by the toughest youngsters and parents in Manchester who all love to make the most of the facilities. It has decent slides, climbing walls, beautiful gardens etc etc. My three year old loves the atmosphere there, its 95% white but it has never felt like an issue for us. We go there for a bit of ethnic variety from Moss side / rusholme ...

  I haven't got a lot of info on the lesbian side of things I m afraid but I can imagine that like most things Chorltonesque what the area has to offer is overrated..

As for chorlton itself it is best seen as a northern Cheshire or Stockport with a facade of an edge.


----------



## AnMarie (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for recommendation about Wythenshawe Park Kenny.

My OH and the kids went there yesterday and really had a good time. Fantastic play area for the kids!


----------



## Nikkormat (Apr 1, 2008)

kenny g said:


> Chorlton water park is the most over rated shite hole I have been to in terms of Manchester parks. Recommended by Chorltonites a plenty but pretty much a waste of time unless you enjoy goose shit.  For  kids it's  a pretty unfriendly place with parents sitting watching their kids from afar go on the medeocre "adventure playground".



Depends what you want from a park. If you're after wildlife, relative peace and quiet, a nice half hour stroll or a 10 minute run, Chorlton Water Park is excellent. Maybe more an adult park than a kid park.


----------



## soulman (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Frampton (Apr 2, 2008)

soulman said:


>




Smashing video. In fact it's dead belting!
Good to see a mention of Wythenshawe - that curious place beyong Chorlton that no one ever goes to.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 22, 2008)

Nikkormat said:


> Depends what you want from a park. If you're after wildlife, relative peace and quiet, a nice half hour stroll or a 10 minute run, Chorlton Water Park is excellent. Maybe more an adult park than a kid park.


 Come off it! It is an over populated  goose infested gravel pit. 
 If you live on the next street it is worth a visit but I am sure half of why it is so popular is because it has  "Chorlton" in its title and is therefore considered "nice". Far better parks are available to run and stroll in in Manchester and they are infinitely quieter.
  Anyway, the wierd  thing about Manchester is how it is a kind of London compressed into something a tenth of the size. All these areas that I heard about before coming here turn out to be ten or so streets.


----------

